# Rosyth - Zeebrugge



## 98642 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi,
Anyone used the Zeebrugge - Rosyth service with a m/h ?
Interested in ease of use, opinion of facitilities and any other info.
Cheers


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there

Used it recently on journey to France. Great service, if a trifle overpriced, however, saves the long journey through Englandshire. Ships are in good nick as they are fairly new, good facilities, would recommend the cabins.

Criticism would be the long wait at Rosyth before boarding. Not too bad for us, but for families with kids it must have been a nightmare. We sat for nearly three hours before they would let us on.
Trick appears to be don't turn up too early!! People were turning up with only half hour to go. Obviously done it before!!

Zeebrugge end a lot better, only half an hour wait.

On-board is quite expensive if you want to eat etc. But really you would expect that.

All in all a good service.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

philmccann said:


> saves the long journey through Englandshire.


You mean you don't enjoy the lovely drive though some of Europes finest scenery ... M74, M6, M1, the 'haute cuisine' of the Welcome Break restaurants and the joy of the parking on the M25, not forgetting the lovely drive through England's 'bread basket' .. shame on you ..:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I have enquired both for car and caravan and now for motorhome and trailer ---way to expensive £1000+. Takes to long and if you want to change your return time tough.

I like the drive through England, never bothers me, I am on holiday. Best bit is the price of the ferry across this year £126.

We estimated that we have the crossing, fuel up and down, 4 weeks site fees and spending money just for the cost of Rosyth.

If it was comparable then I would use it --if it is another rip off then no thanks.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

www.superfast.com is quite expensive but maybe convenient. They do have offers from time to time. Interesting feature for me is to be able to take Oscar (the dog) into the cabin with me, rather than him sleeping on the car deck.

Another option is P& O North Sea Ferry from Hull. Better on price and if you are a Tesco club card customer, you can use your deal tokens to book the ferry.

As far as value for money goes, Edinburgh to Dover is about 470 miles - so 940 on a return trip. Average of 25mpg, requires 38 gallons, equalling about £170.00. Add that to a cost of about £100.00 Dover/Calais return and the figures do seem to go in favour of the drive south. My other suggestion then is to make the journey better - and lengthen your holiday if you can - such as spend a night at Alnwick and another somewhere like Rutland before heading for Dover. Not everyones cup of tea - not mine in all honesty - but I am sure others will have other suggestions.

Rapide561


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there

Don't know what size rig you have but I went about six weeks ago for just over £500. That is for two passengers, cabin both ways, MH over 7.0 m in length.
Which when you do the sums as above, the bit extra is well worth the lack of effort!!....even if it means missing the "scenery", Scotjimland...LOL


----------



## 98642 (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for welcome comments.
We've a 7m+ m/h on a single return journey from Austria to north of Aberdeen. 
Via Michelin shows a 300mile saving using a Zeebrugge route but I can't get details showing a Z/Rosyth as opposed to Z/Hull
All info gratefully received


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Edinburgh - Hull*

Edinburgh to Hull is about 260 miles

Rapide561


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

We'll be using it in 4 weeks time. 

When I asked a while back I got postive feedback on the service, although it is true to say the cost is something that makes you wince.

For our first trip to France in our MH we wanted the most convenient way that would make the most of our holiday. Yes it is nearly £700 but our holiday begins when we get on, it will be out daughters first trip on a ship. 

We'll arrive well refeshed and a quick hop down to Disneyland Paris, sounds so much better than driving 500 miles to get a fixed time ferry, with our roads who knows what time we'd have to leave, probably had to have a stopover.

On the way back we won't have that slog from Dover to Scotland, we'll have our feet up and enjoying the journey, good nights sleep and only 30 minute drive at the other end.

It's the next best thing as Ruby Slippers for us up in Scotland.


----------

